# Paper Mache Pumpkins Video Tutorial



## Drachenfang (Jun 28, 2013)

I have just finished my newest tutorial video on how to make paper mache pumpkins. Give it a look if you're interested.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL815lf2mZF_jRRCePmXfKepIsv3a6nRnD

-Matt


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

great job on the videos, your pumpkins are awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see you credited your source of inspiration (Stolloween) - a very gracious and appropriate gesture. Your pumpkin is beautiful, in a dark creepy way, of course:jol:


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Really terrific tutorials. Detailed explanation with humor interjected....love it!

The paper pulp method of making a clay paste will come in handy for some of my other props. 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome tutorials!
Really great pumpkins!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for making such detailed tutorials. Your final pumpkin is quite creepy looking. Great paintjob and much respect for givin' props to Stolloween. ..and man, that LED tealight candle at the end really kicks out some bright light! Again, great job!


----------



## runbus36 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks I have been looking for something like this, I want my kids to help...this is perfect


----------

